# Sleep problems, some ideas



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I just want to mention a thought about sleep problems and spring. When the days get longer sometimes the intial change in light can cause sleep problems. Although, all kinds of other things do as well, but it is something to be aware of for some poeple.Here is a good website on biological clocks, just fyi. http://www.sfn.org/briefings/bio_clocks.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

LOL!!! Eric, I'm celebrating here cause the kids have finally stopped getting up at 6:00am! They usually take a few weeks to adjust & they are a perfect example of how our bodies can be effected. I'm just happy we are back to rising around 7 instead of 6!!!BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Dr Bolen, also posted some good information on this thread. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum11/HTML/000234.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

